# Hubeinrichtung mit 2 Drehstrommotoren synchronisieren



## olitheis (3 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche eine geschickte Lösung, um 2 Asynchronmotore in einem Spindelhubwerk zu synchronisieren. Es handelt sich hierbei um Höhenverstellung, bei der nicht positioniert werden muss. Dazu vorneweg, aus Kostengründen können keine Servoantriebe (etwa in Master-Slave) werwendet werden, deswegen die Drehstromantriebe. Es sieht so aus, dass je 1 Asynchronmotor (mit Wendeschütz) jeweils 2 Hubspindeln antreibt, die über eine Welle miteinander verbunden sind (siehe Skizze im Anhang). Also 1 Motor mir 2 Spindeln links und ein Motor mit 2 Spindeln rechts, wobei links und rechts nicht mechanisch gekoppelt ist. Der Gesamthub beträgt ca. 400mm. 
Ich dachte hierbei jetzt an absolut Drehgeber, die ich wie auf der Skizze am anderen Ende vom Motor anbringen würde (so könnte ich auch feststellen, wenn eine Welle reißt, oder eine Spindel klemmt. Jetzt kommt allerdings der springende Punkt: wie kann ich jetzt meine Drehgeber, wenn es denn die richtige Lösung ist(oder?), in meinen EtherCAT Feldbus einbinden, und wie würde man das programmieren? D.h., ich müsste erkennen, wenn eine Seite nachhängt, oder voreilt und dem entsprechend reagieren.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Danke
Oli


----------



## RobiHerb (3 April 2009)

*Drehgeber*

Hallo, 

es gibt Drehgeber, die man direkt in EtherCAT einbinden kann. (Steckerkompatibel!!!) Mit den Drehgebern kommen die passenden XML Files, die man direkt bei der Konfiguration des EtherCAT mit einbinden muss.

Diese Geber sind als Busteilnehmer allerdings nicht genormt, wie z.B. Softmotion kompatible Antriebe, sie geben teilweise einen "Sums" von Zusatzdaten wie aktuelle Temperatur und soweiter mit an.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen muss man aufpassen, einige machen Probleme beim Distributed Clock. Bei Bedarf PN senden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 April 2009)

... und zum Programm :
Ich würde es so machen, dass ich den Strecken-Fortschritt der beiden Antriebe miteinander vergleiche. In dem Moment, wo der eine Antrieb gegenüber dem anderen einen Vorsprung hat, der außerhalb des von dir als zulässig eingestuften Fensters ist, so würde ich ihn abschalten (oder bei FU-Ansteuerung herunterregeln) bis der andere Antrieb wieder aufgeholt hat. Nun können bei wieder gleich mitmischen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## olitheis (4 April 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.
Grundsätzlich: Denkt ihr, soetwas ist überhaupt ohne FU/Servo realisierbar bzw. sinnvoll, also mit Wendeschützen, oder sollte ich eher in diese Richtung gehen?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## trinitaucher (4 April 2009)

Ich denke ohne FU wird's schwer kontrollierbar. Und wieso schreibst du, die Achsen bräuchten nicht "positionieren"? Schließlich soll das Gebilde doch nicht verkanten (ich gehe mal davon aus). Und bei einem Hub von 400mm ... wie schnell wird das ganze denn Fahren? Sobald du einen Antrieb während der Fahrt abschaltest, bekommst du die bestimmt nicht mehr richtig passig zueinander synchronisiert.

Du nutzt TwinCAT, oder?
Dann wäre TwiCAT-NC-PTP die richtige Lösung. Das ist die kleinste Form der Software-NC bei TwinCAT. Solch simple Funktionen wie Achskopplung und Absolutpositionierung sind mit drin.

Mein Vorschlag:
-TwinCAT NC PTP
- FUs mit EtherCAT oder standardisiertem Profibus MC oder CAN DS402-Profil. Die können dann softwaretechnisch direkt mit der NC verbunden werden.
=> die Profibus- oder CAN-Teilnehmer kannst du, wenn du TwiNCAT und EtherCAT nutzt, über eine entsprechende Masterklemme einbinden:
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el6751.htm
http://beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el6731.htm
- EtherCAT-Drehgeber:
http://www.ethercat.org/en/slave_devices.html#sensors

übrigens:
Wieso hast du einen BK1120 ein der Zeichnung drin? Wenn du nen Drehgeber mit EtherCAT nimmst, wird der direkt Ethernet-Kabel eingebunden.

Und wenn du wegen des Preises schon auf eine Servo-Lösung verzichten willst, würde ich zunächst mal ausrechnen, ob dich das wirklich günstiger kommt. Du benötigst entsprechende Feldbusanschlüsse an den FUs, dann den Feldbus-Master und die Drehgeber.
bei Servolösungen sind die Drehgeber in den Motoren gleich eingebaut.
Ist eigentlich nur diese Hubspindelsache zu steuern oder besteht die Anlage noch aus mehr Teilen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 April 2009)

Ich hatte mal eine Anlage da wurde das rein über zwei Lichtschranken gelöst.
Geht natürlich nur wenn Sichtverbindung zwischen den beiden Spindeln besteht.
Bei ansprechen eines Melders wird dann sie entsprechende Spindel für eine der aktuellen Drehzahl entsprechenden Zeit gestoppt. Funktioniert 1a und man kann sich den ganzen Positionierkrams und Drehgeber sparen.
Hängt aber auch von deinem Einsatzfall ab (Hubgeschwindigkeit, maximale Schräglage etc.) ob das so zufriedenstellend funktioniert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 April 2009)

Hallo,
mit FU's wird es sicher schöner - aber auch mit Schützen (oder vielleicht besser mit Halbleiterrelais) sollte es genauso gehen. Einfache PKW-Hebebühnen in Auto-Werkstätten funktionieren nach dem gleichen Schema ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Antriebs-Kalle (20 Februar 2012)

Etwas spät aber besser als nie:

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne haben einfache KFZ Hebebühne 2 Schleifringläufer drin ,wo die schleifrimge parallel geschalten sind. Rest sind nur Schütze und Endlagenschalter.


----------



## Benoise (5 September 2017)

Tach´chen zusammen,
der Thread ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt, von daher hoffe ich das Ihr hier in Forum noch Aktiv seit , oder sich der ein oder andere zu meinem Anliegen etwas bei zu tragen hat, bzw mir helfen kann.

Ich habe ein weiteres Projekt im im Kopf als Idee und würde gerne so nahe an meine Vorstellung ran zu kommen.
Ich möchte einen Draht drehen lassen, Thema Vaping-Tools, Problem hierbei ist das trotz Kugellager sich eine seide nicht immer Optimal mit dreht, das kommt daher das durch die auf Wicklung (link nach rechts) 
die die rechte seide etwas weniger mit dreht, da kam mir die Idee das ganze mit 2 synchron laufenden Motoren zu probieren.
Rein vom Kopf hersollte das ein sehr gutes Ergebnis geben da der Draht sich ja dann wie eine durch gehende Welle gleich dreht.
Da die beiden Motoren ja nicht weit Auseinander stehen könnte man ja eine gute Verbindung mittels Kabel erwarten das beide Motoren anfangen gleichzeitig zu drehen, muss sie ja nur zusammen schalten oder was meint Ihr ?.

Zudem hat mir der Post von Larry-Laffer sehr gut gefallen in dem er schrieb
zitat:" Ich würde es so machen, dass ich den Strecken-Fortschritt der beiden Antriebe miteinander vergleiche. In dem Moment, wo der eine Antrieb gegenüber dem anderen einen Vorsprung hat, der außerhalb des von dir als zulässig eingestuften Fensters ist, so würde ich ihn abschalten (oder bei FU-Ansteuerung herunterregeln) bis der andere Antrieb wieder aufgeholt hat. Nun können bei wieder gleich mitmischen"

Das wäre Natürlich das Nonplusultra wenn sich die Motoren dem anderen anpassen würde, evtl mittels Drehzahl-Messer.
Da ich aber meine Tools an Selbstwickler Verkaufe wäre es zwar rein finanziell möglich ein mini-Board mit etwas Elektronik zu verbauen, sollte aber nicht den rahmen sprengen, muss ja bezahlbar bleiben.

Ist es möglich das mit wenig mehr Aufwand mittels Micro computre zu stemmen oder sollte ich das Überdenken und nach einer anderen Alternative suchen?.
Wäre für jeden Top und Rat sehr Dankbar.


Greetz Ben


----------



## Benoise (5 September 2017)

Tach´chen zusammen,
der Thread ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt, von daher hoffe ich das Ihr hier in Forum noch Aktiv seit , oder sich der ein oder andere zu meinem Anliegen etwas bei zu tragen hat, bzw mir helfen kann.

Ich habe ein weiteres Projekt im im Kopf als Idee und würde gerne so nahe an meine Vorstellung ran zu kommen.
Ich möchte einen Draht drehen lassen, Thema Vaping-Tools, Problem hierbei ist das trotz Kugellager sich eine seide nicht immer Optimal mit dreht, das kommt daher das durch die auf Wicklung (link nach rechts) 
die die rechte seide etwas weniger mit dreht, da kam mir die Idee das ganze mit 2 synchron laufenden Motoren zu probieren.
Rein vom Kopf hersollte das ein sehr gutes Ergebnis geben da der Draht sich ja dann wie eine durch gehende Welle gleich dreht.
Da die beiden Motoren ja nicht weit Auseinander stehen könnte man ja eine gute Verbindung mittels Kabel erwarten das beide Motoren anfangen gleichzeitig zu drehen, muss sie ja nur zusammen schalten oder was meint Ihr ?.

Zudem hat mir der Post von Larry-Laffer sehr gut gefallen in dem er schrieb
zitat:" Ich würde es so machen, dass ich den Strecken-Fortschritt der beiden Antriebe miteinander vergleiche. In dem Moment, wo der eine Antrieb gegenüber dem anderen einen Vorsprung hat, der außerhalb des von dir als zulässig eingestuften Fensters ist, so würde ich ihn abschalten (oder bei FU-Ansteuerung herunterregeln) bis der andere Antrieb wieder aufgeholt hat. Nun können bei wieder gleich mitmischen"

Das wäre Natürlich das Nonplusultra wenn sich die Motoren dem anderen anpassen würde, evtl mittels Drehzahl-Messer.
Da ich aber meine Tools an Selbstwickler Verkaufe wäre es zwar rein finanziell möglich ein mini-Board mit etwas Elektronik zu verbauen, sollte aber nicht den rahmen sprengen, muss ja bezahlbar bleiben.

Ist es möglich das mit wenig mehr Aufwand mittels Micro computre zu stemmen oder sollte ich das Überdenken und nach einer anderen Alternative suchen?.
Wäre für jeden Top und Rat sehr Dankbar.


Greetz Ben


----------

